# Tesla Model 3 Virtual Reality First-Ride



## Spheriview (Apr 9, 2016)

*Experience a virtual reality ride along in the Tesla Model 3 recorded during the Model 3 unveiling event at Space X on March 31st, 2016. See what all the excitement is about from the passenger seat perspective, using google cardboard compatible goggles. Also check out these videos of the Model X and Model S. If you are viewing this on your computer don't forget to drag your cursor around on the video.*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7s60cwlX-U -Tesla Model 3 First-Ride *
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QO1lSLlYl0 - Tesla Model S 0-60*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHMGZvkEO2w - Tesla Model X 0-60*


----------

